# Elddis Autoquest 140 body thickness?



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Can somebody give me an idea of the thickness of the body at the back....need to get the correct length bolts to mount reversing camera.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Paul

Somebody might come along and say otherwise BUT I would have thought you would stick the bracket and then just a couple of self tappers into the skin or just stick it if you are feeling confident in the adhesive.

No need to bolt through unless you are going to hang the bikes off it as well of course.

Vanroyce


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Paul

Would agree with the above, use a couple of self tappers and adhesive bond for the bracket.

Phil


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I'd think about 35 mm. Mine (180) is in storage so can't check but you could gauge it from the thickness of the body shell around the windows.

Paul


----------

